
Beginners’ Guide to Solidity Development [video] - jasperdejong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt3pJIqT4gM
======
zengid
Kindof misleading title. This is about writing etherium contracts.

~~~
sho
What else would you use solidity for?

